# Curioso Problema con el SSH

## PollO

Hola tengo el siguiente problema con el ssh, es bastante curioso, bien comento la jugada, cuando hago un ssh a mi maquina FreeBSD para conectarme como cliente desde Gentoo no me deja devolviendome: 

```

magura@gato magura $ ssh ardilla

otp-md5 293 ar7093 ext

S/Key Password: 
```

ahora viene lo curioso solo me lo hace con esta maquina puedo hacer ssh a cualquier otra donde tengo identica configuracion, y a la maquina FreeBSD tambien puedo hacer SSH desde cualquier maquina sea de mi LAN o no, no he logrado saber por q me ocurre esto, haber si alguno sabeis, por que tener que cambiarse de PC para hacer un ssh a esa maquina es una verdadera putada   :Laughing:  , Bueno hasta luego[/code]

----------

## BaSS

pos no sé que puede ser, imágino que habrás probado a exportar la rsa de tu gentoo y ponerla en el freebsd para que te autorice

----------

## PollO

Sips pero sigue igual, no se por q sera.

----------

## PollO

Por si sirve de algo descurbi el problema estaba aqui: 

```
ChallengeResponseAuthentication no

```

Tenia esto comentado no se porque y por eso no iba bueno solo eso

----------

